# Sproing issues



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone had any issues? My signal dies going into IC2. No output, swapped 072s, new socket. It's an excellent mute switch right now


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)

The melt fail just happened, nothing was working before that


----------



## ADAOCE (Jun 10, 2022)

I assume you are using an audio probe if you know where your signal dies? Check the part right before it for correct solder joints or a solder bridge somewhere. 

Hopefully the belt on brick isn’t in too much trouble after the melting


----------



## Robert (Jun 10, 2022)

Another member is having a similar issue.   I'll have the schematic posted shortly.


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)

ADAOCE said:


> I assume you are using an audio probe if you know where your signal dies? Check the part right before it for correct solder joints or a solder bridge somewhere.
> 
> Hopefully the belt on brick isn’t in too much trouble after the melting


You mean they aren't meltin' bricks? Misread that. Dang.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 11, 2022)

The brick should be fine. The casing is pretty thick. I recently opened one to remove the modulation


----------



## fig (Jun 11, 2022)

My guess would be that the Sproing spring sprung.


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jun 18, 2022)

My sproing is doing the same thing. It just mutes the signal. No reverb going on here. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 18, 2022)

Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jun 18, 2022)

I nuked my brick multiple times trying to problem solve just because...


----------



## Cvoxdog (Jun 24, 2022)

Anyone able to get this one going yet?


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

My apologies!   I was communicating with a couple folks via PM / email and just assumed it was you!

There was a manufacturing defect on a few of the first batch of Sproing PCBs.   Rather than sort through the entire batch I just tossed them all and reordered.     I've been assured that the equipment failure that caused the issue has been resolved, but just to be _absolutely_ sure I have moved the PCB production up to a higher class and opted for full 4-wire Kelvin testing.

Check to see if Pin 1 of the lower TL072 is shorted to ground.   

If so, I'll need to get a replacement shipped out to you.  I'm expecting them to arrive today.


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 24, 2022)

Aaand that's the problem with mine. Nice healthy beep.


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

Aquaticwombat said:


> Aaand that's the problem with mine. Nice healthy beep.



I apologize!  I'll make sure to send a replacement along with your order that is shipping today (assuming DHL brings them in time).


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

The ‘ol Vcc to GND switcheroo trick eh?


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> I apologize!  I'll make sure to send a replacement along with your order that is shipping today (assuming DHL brings them in time).


I appreciate it. I was gonna say, you can just hold my order from this am until they come in. It's not a rush. I appreciate it!


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

fig said:


> The ‘ol Vcc to GND switcheroo trick eh?



Well, it's the output pin of the input buffer, so not as destructive but just as devastating to operation.


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> a higher class and opted for full 4-wire Kelvin testing.


Well if they turn out to be someone other than Kelvin, being outclassed will be the least of mankind’s worries.


----------



## Aquaticwombat (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone had any issues? My signal dies going into IC2. No output, swapped 072s, new socket. It's an excellent mute switch right now


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

If you have a DMM make that same measurement, no components need to be installed.

If you don't have a DMM I'll just send you a replacement to be safe.


----------



## jwyles90 (Jun 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> If you have a DMM make that same measurement, no components need to be installed.
> 
> If you don't have a DMM I'll just send you a replacement to be safe.


Oh gotcha, sorry I didn’t realize you could still test all that out without the board being hooked up to power. I’ve got one, so I’ll give it a test!


----------



## jwyles90 (Jun 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> If you have a DMM make that same measurement, no components need to be installed.
> 
> If you don't have a DMM I'll just send you a replacement to be safe.


Alright so I have my DMM in continuity mode and it’s giving me a beep and a “002” reading when I connect pin 1 to ground.


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> Alright so I have my DMM in continuity mode and it’s giving me a beep and a “002” reading when I connect pin 1 to ground.



Trash it, I'll get one shipped out to you tomorrow.   Address still the same as your last order?


----------



## jwyles90 (Jun 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> Trash it, I'll get one shipped out to you tomorrow.   Address still the same as your last order?


Yes sir. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lars-musik (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi all, 
Unsure if it's allowed or considered indescent, but is there a schematic for the sproing around somewhere? 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2022)

lars-musik said:


> is there a schematic for the sproing around somewhere?



https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Schematic-Sproing.jpg


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Schematic-Sproing.jpg


So, the application note?


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2022)

Hah, is it?   I was going to suggest that it was likely straight from the datasheet.

There's certainly no whistles or bells, but oddly I liked this one better than some of the "busier" ones.   Granted I'm not much of a spring guy myself anyway.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> Hah, is it?   I was going to suggest that it was likely straight from the datasheet.
> 
> There's certainly no whistles or bells, but oddly I liked this one better than some of the "busier" ones.   Granted I'm not much of a spring guy myself anyway.


Well, it’s an application from the data sheet. The accutronics’ documentation is a bit odd. Anyway, yeah, pretty much the mono example but one of the out pins is left floating. 

I agree with you in re spring (emulation). With the bricks, I wish modulation could be controlled without hacking up the module. I do like the VFE brick circuits, though. The springboard certainly falls into the ‘busier’ category, but I think most of the additions are useful.


----------



## lars-musik (Jun 26, 2022)

Thanks a lot! I wanted something really one-knob-simple to go into a multi-Fx build. Funny, how the J Rockett be so successful with datasheets.


----------



## HamishR (Jul 4, 2022)

Release da Kelvinator!!


----------



## music6000 (Jul 20, 2022)

Aquaticwombat said:


> View attachment 27325


Does someone have a BOM????


----------

